# Pizza Hut or Domino's



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Pizza Hut or Domino's*​
Pizza Hut2167.74%Domino's1032.26%


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

What do ya think?


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

pizza hut rocks hard core.


----------



## BALLA11 (Oct 8, 2008)

Dominos is way better than pizza hut


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Pizza Hut is great! Domino's isn't bad but not as good.

In GF I prefer Slap Shot or Popolinos over anything else.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

pizza hut and its not close.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

If you're in GF you have to go to Rombus Guys, best stuff ever!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Both


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Pizza in Canada.They make American pizza look anemic.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Chaws said:


> If you're in GF you have to go to Rombus Guys, best stuff ever!


Oh man I forgot about that place! That is when I want to splurge. It is the best!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Pizza Corner is the best ever.


----------

